# Quarteira, Portugal rental



## Mamacats (Jan 10, 2008)

We have recently found an apartment in Vilamoura/Quarteira area of the Algrave, Portugal. Have not done the finale signing over but it is a lovely penthouse apartment, close to the beach with a stunning ocean view.

The idea is to have this apartment as a second home for vacations and possibly for rental during the peak months. I have started a blog which might interest some to give an idea on the process and work involved in this endeavor. 

Sincerely,
Diane of Diane’s Pride
www.dianespride.com
Sea Breeze Studio


----------

